# Turnip Prices at 640- Not Accepting More in Queue



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2020)

Hi there! I have some high turnip prices if you are interested in selling today!
No Entry Fee, but tips are appreciated: NMT, Bells, Star Fragments would really help out.
You may visit the Able Sisters. DIYs on the ground are free to take.
Do not trample my flowers or leave the shopping area please.
Nook's Cranny is straight up from the airport, just follow the fenced-in area. Leave through the airport!

THE QUEUE IS NOW LOCKED ANYONE IN LINE WILL BE SERVICED!
The queue is reopened for one hour only!


----------



## AccfSally (May 26, 2020)

Hi, just letting you know that I added myself to the list.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (May 26, 2020)

Hey!!! Also letting you know I joined your queue :') Sam from Shywine!


----------



## pamelarose (May 26, 2020)

I’m in line right now and saw that you wanted the traditional flower shoes and faux fur bag. Do you still want them?  I can drop them when I come over


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2020)

pamelarose said:


> I’m in line right now and saw that you wanted the traditional flower shoes and faux fur bag. Do you still want them?  I can drop them when I come over


I do still need them! I would love that if you had some to spare <3


----------



## pamelarose (May 26, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> I do still need them! I would love that if you had some to spare <3


Of course!  ☺  Just making sure


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 26, 2020)

Hi! Thank you for hosting this! I've joined the queue ^_^ Just wondering, if I need multiple trips, should I leave the queue and re-queue? Or do I do the trips back to back?


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Hi! Thank you for hosting this! I've joined the queue ^_^ Just wondering, if I need multiple trips, should I leave the queue and re-queue? Or do I do the trips back to back?


You can come multiple times, no need to leave the queue of you are there


----------



## Masenkochick (May 26, 2020)

may I come?


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 26, 2020)

Hello! Would love to come if you reopen later! I can bring NMT


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2020)

I hope to be able to do more people tonight! It just got a touch overwhelming with the people coming and going that I decided to close the queue, for now!


----------



## fuzzdebell (May 26, 2020)

I would like to go to sell my turnips ^^


----------



## Big Ez (May 26, 2020)

Let me know when it opens again??


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns (May 26, 2020)

would also like to go if it reopens please!


----------



## Vana_w (May 26, 2020)

Would love to join your queue if you re-open


----------



## serudesu (May 26, 2020)

Would love to join the queue as well if it reopens! I'm just standing by TE.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2020)

I just finished getting through 60-70 people, I am going to take a small break but I plan to be back around 7:30-8pm (1 hour 30 minutes) and then I will be hosting for Bell Tree users only, so watch this thread and keep your eyes open! I will be limiting the queue to about 10 peopleat a time


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 26, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> I just finished getting through 60-70 people, I am going to take a small break but I plan to be back around 7:30-8pm (1 hour 30 minutes) and then I will be hosting for Bell Tree users only, so watch this thread and keep your eyes open! I will be limiting the queue to about 10 peopleat a time


Really appreciate you reopening!


----------



## Cosmic (May 26, 2020)

Following


----------



## wilky (May 26, 2020)

Following to queue up later  do you have a wishlist?


----------



## callimarierose (May 26, 2020)

Following


----------



## sadasiangirl (May 26, 2020)

thank you for re-opening, will stay tuned.


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

id like to come if possible ><


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2020)

Alright, I am reopening for only 1 hour so please keep all visits brief so as many people can come. You are welcome to come and sell but please join the limited queue




__





						Loading…
					





					turnip.exchange


----------



## shibatasan (May 26, 2020)

Joined queue, thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 26, 2020)

Joined as well! Thank you so much! Bringing 2 NMT for you!


----------



## serudesu (May 26, 2020)

Got to join the queue as well! Thanks for hosting!


----------



## Adventure9 (May 26, 2020)

I would love to come! I'll try to join the queue ^^''


----------



## Karlexus (May 26, 2020)

There was a communication error as I tried to leave a tip.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2020)

Karlexus said:


> There was a communication error as I tried to leave a tip.


I'm reopened now but you don't need to worry about tipping, I appreciate the thought plenty!

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

Sorry about another annoying crash, a new code was added so stay in queue!

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

I will be locking the queue again since it's been about an hour, I will serve everyone currently in queue though!


----------



## Karlexus (May 27, 2020)

Thanks again!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 27, 2020)

Karlexus said:


> Thanks again!


Im glad to host for such nice people!


----------



## Amber~Eddy (May 27, 2020)

Thank you so much for doing this


----------



## serudesu (May 27, 2020)

Thanks again @Cadbberry <3


----------



## EmilyAnne (May 27, 2020)

I’d love to come if possible! Happy to donate some things! Have you got a wishlist?


----------



## Cadbberry (May 27, 2020)

EmilyAnne said:


> I’d love to come if possible! Happy to donate some things! Have you got a wishlist?


I'm sorry my shop is closed now! I hope you find good turnip prices this week though


----------



## EmilyAnne (May 27, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> I'm sorry my shop is closed now! I hope you find good turnip prices this week though


That’s okay! Fingers crossed! I’m started to get stressed hahaha it’s my first ever lot of turnips


----------

